# Deuter Trans Alpine 25 vs. Salewa Enduro 30



## Seal2001 (20. März 2012)

Moin Gemeinde, 

ich benötige einen neuen Rucksack zum biken. 

Einsatz: 1x im Jahr Transalp - ansonsten Tagestouren mit dem MTB. 

Habe jetzt mal das www durchstöbert und habe zwei in der engeren Auswahl: 

Deuter Trans Alpine 25 http://deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=76&artnr=32200&title=Trans Alpine 25

alternativ: Salewa Enduro 30 http://www.salewa.de/product/bike-trail/enduro-30-bp/color/7900#recession

Meine Frage an Euch: 

A) Hat wer schon Erfahrung mit den Rucksäcken. Was ist top, was ist flop? 

B) Alternativen? Wichtig ist, Wasserdicht, geteiltes Hauptfach, Extra-Fach für Werkzeug und anderes Kleinzeugs, welches leicht zugänglich sein muss. Preis: Bis max. 120,00 Euro, Volumen: zwischen 25-30 Liter. 

Wäre klasse, wenn jemand seine Erfahrung hier postet. 

Dank vorab!

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Votec Tox (20. März 2012)

Du schreibst, daß Wasserdichtigkeit wichtig ist,
das schränkt die Auswahl sehr ein.
Wasserdicht aber teurer ist der von Ortlieb:
http://www.ortlieb.de/_prod.php?lang=de&produkt=mountainx31
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seal2001 (20. März 2012)

Hi,

nun, wasserdicht - tauchen möchte ich mit dem Teil nicht - aber vor einem Regenguß sollte das Teil schon geschützt sein. Ob das nun mit einer Haube (wie Deuter) ist - oder wie der irrsinnig teure ortlieb - ist mir gleich. Es ist nur für eine Transalp ein wenig angenehmer, wenn bei einem Regenschauer der Wechselschlübber trocken bleibt ;-) 

Danke für den Link und den Tipp - aber ist wirklich zu teuer für ein "Rucksack". 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## PST (20. März 2012)

Servus Marcus,

ich habe den Deuter TransAlpine 30.
Wasserdicht ist der eigntlich nur mit 
der enthaltenen Regenhülle.

Du kannst ihn dir gerne mal ausleihen,
um dir ein Bild machen zu können.
(Ich brauch ihn eigentlich erst im September ) 
Er ist allerdings schon etwas älter, aber
im Prinzip sollte er ja gleich geblieben sein.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## michi_g001 (20. März 2012)

Den Deuter gibt's auch als Version mit langem Ruecken, der hat dann 32 Liter Volumen. Ansonsten kannst Du Dir den von Osprey noch anschauen.


----------



## Promontorium (31. März 2012)

Ich kann Dir wärmstens diesen hier empfehlen. Top-Teil zum Superpreis; allerdings brauchst Du eine Regenschutzhülle extra, die ist nicht dabei. Dennoch !

Edit: Hat auch ein Trinkblasenfach mit entsprechendem Schlauchausgang!!!


----------



## urmel511 (31. März 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal grad teilweise selbst:

Ich mache zwar keinen Alpencross, aber habe letztes Jahr einen guten Alltagsrucksack gesucht, der nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein ist und trotzdem richtig viel Stauraum bietet. 

Ich bin letztes Jahr hier in Köln, Neuss und Düsseldorf in 8 Läden rein um meine 5 Rucksäcke die in der engeren Auswahl waren im Laden zu testen. Wobei es noch schwieriger ist dort die Damenmodelle zu finden. Ich mußte also immer mit dem für mich unbequemeren adäquaten Herrenmmodell testen ... 

Gekauft habe ich mir dann den Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL (ist die Damen Variante). Egal ob Herren oder Damen Variante, im Angebot ist der oft für 65  zu bekommen.

Das richtig gute für mich ist das zweigeteilte Hauptfach. Im Winter hatte ich jetzt unten Schal , Mütze etc verpackt und oben halt den Rest den man so für die Arbeit etc. benötigt. Nix mehr suchen (und Frauen suchen ja bekanntlich viel in ihren Taschen ).

Und beim doch recht heftigen Regenschauer (wie aus Eimern) blieb er auch dicht. War aber auch nur eine Fußstrecke von ca 900 mtr.

Ich kann den absolut empfehlen. Alleine schon für das richtig gute Tragegefühl egal ob zu Fuß oder auf dem Bike.

Und letzte Woche erst den Härtetest: Leergut wegbringen und neu kaufen. 20 kleine leere 0,33 ltr Bierflaschen wurden ohne Probleme verstaut und 18 neue super angenehm 6 km wieder auf dem MTB nach Hause befördert.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. April 2012)

PST schrieb:


> ich habe den Deuter TransAlpine 30.
> Wasserdicht ist der eigntlich nur mit
> der enthaltenen Regenhülle.



Japp, so schauts aus. Fächer gibts auch genügend und ein abtrennbares Bodenfach (ist dann über den unteren Reissverschluss von außen zugänglich). Ich hab den 30er jetzt schon seit etlichen Jahren und benutze den auch so ziemlich für alles im Alltag... 

Ach ja, und für Trinkblasen gibts ein extra Fach...


----------



## Seal2001 (2. April 2012)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. 

Habe den TransAlpin 30 gewählt - denn den durfte ich jetzt testen. Der ist zwar, im Gegenstatz zu meinem 22 Liter Deuter wirklich riesig - aber ein bisschen mehr Platz schadet nicht und vom Gewicht her fällt er, im Vergleich zum 26er auch nicht besonders ins Gewicht. 

Meine Argumente: Er sitzt einfach perfekt - bei jeder Bewegung beim Biken. Die Aufteilung (zwei Fächer, extra Fach für Trinkblase, Nasswäschefach und vor allem die Regenhülle) und die Ausstattung sind einfach, im Vergleich, top! 

Der Deuter Freeride find ich auch super - vor allem sehr kompakt - nur wiegt der knapp ein halbes KG mehr und hat weniger Volumen und bei einer Transalp sind 500 gr. manchmal recht viel - und mehr Platz, schadet nicht!

Danke für den Input!

Besten Gruß


Marcus


----------



## michi_g001 (6. April 2012)

Mehr Platz schadet nie. Und wenn man noch ein bisschen Luft hat, kann man diesen ja am Ziel in Italien mit guter italienischer Salami, Gewürzen und Wein auffüllen. 
Habe selbst die Langversion mit 32 Litern und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Promontorium (6. April 2012)

Seal2001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Der Deuter Freeride find ich auch super - vor allem sehr kompakt - nur wiegt der knapp ein halbes KG mehr und hat weniger Volumen ...
> ...



Naja, der Freerider 26 hat halt 4 Liter weniger, wiegt aber nur 50g mehr. 550g mehr wiegt der Freerider Pro 30, hat dann aber den selben Inhalt!
Dennoch: Sehr gute Wahl, ein Klassiker halt. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (26. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage zum Deuter Trans Alpine 30.

Wie schaut das Blau live aus? Online sind auf den Bildern immer ziemliche Farbabweichungen zu sehen.
Hellblau: 
http://www.sportscheck.com/Deuter-Trans-Alpine30-Rucksack/shop-de_dpic_an523941
Dunkelblau:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Deuter-Rucksack-Alpine-53x34x24-Liters/dp/B003VD2IYO"]Deuter Rucksack Trans Alpine, 53x34x24, 30 Liters: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ne Mischung aus beiden:
http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=76&artnr=32220&title=Trans Alpine 30

Das sich Deuter da selbst scheinbar nicht sicher was man unter "ocean" verstehen soll, sieht man daran, dass bspw. das blau vom Freerider wieder etwas heller ist als das vom Trans Alpine. 

http://deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=35&artnr=33530&title=Freerider Pro 30


Hat ihn schon jemand in der Hand gehabt oder besitzt ihn selbst?


----------



## Promontorium (26. April 2012)

Ich meine, er sieht tendenziell wie bei [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Deuter-Rucksack-Alpine-53x34x24-Liters/dp/B003VD2IYO/"]amazon[/ame] aus!


----------



## Goldi03421 (26. April 2012)

Echt? Schade! Gefällt mir am wenigsten - zu langweilig  Die "Variante" SportScheck wäre mein Favorit gewesen.


----------



## Promontorium (26. April 2012)

Ich meine...! Aber hier sieht er auch so "schön" aus!


----------



## urmel511 (26. April 2012)

@Goldi03421

Nach meiner Erfahrung, schaue sie Dir im Geschäft an. Mein Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL sieht auf den Fotos sau grauselig aus 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004F8DNHU/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0036B40VA&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0PS749JFTQE3MHEBCTPW"]Deuter Rucksack inkl. Regenhülle Trans Alpine 26 SL: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Nachdem ich im Geschäft sowohl meinen favorierten schwarzen und den gesehen habe, habe ich den grün/gelben genommen. Das schwarz war noch schlimmer in Natura als auf den Fotos ...


----------



## Goldi03421 (26. April 2012)

Dann muss ich mal versuchen ihn irgendwo live zu finden. Danke euch schon einmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (27. April 2012)

Ich bin jetzt zwar etwas spät dran, aber den Deuter TransAlpine würde ich nie wieder kaufen. Zumindest nicht für Transalp-Touren. Ich verwende meinen jetzt zum Wandern, dafür ist er ok.

Ich kann Rucksäcke mit Regenhüllen einfach nicht ausstehen. Denn die schützt allenfalls vor Spritzwasser und man muss trotzdem noch den Inhalt in Plastiktüten wickeln. Das ist Pfusch und nicht das, was ich von einem Rucksack erwarte.

Ich habe bislang den Ortlieb Flight verwendet, der in Bezug auf Robustheit und Tragekomfort unübertroffen ist. Leider passt nicht so viel rein wie in andere Rucksäcke, in die 27-Liter-Version vielleicht 24 Liter Gepäck (hat mit dem Tragesystem zu tun). Außerdem ist er wasserdicht, das heißt du könntest mit ihm auch baden gehen. Er hat sogar wasserdichte T-Zip Reißverschlüsse.

Seit 3 Tagen bin ich Besitzer des *Ortlieb MountainX 31*. Und was soll ich sagen... Es gibt KEINEN BESSEREN Alpencross-Rucksack als diesen. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ausführlich auf meiner Webseite darüber berichten. Kurz kann man sagen: Leicht, geräumig, sehr bequem, viele praktische Fächer, durchdacht, hochwertig, wasserdicht. Leider auch etwas teuerer als der Deuter, aber dafür ein riesiger Qualitätsunterschied. Den Rucksack hat man wahrscheinlich sein Leben lang.

Ich bin eigentlich schon seit über 15 Jahren von Ortlieb begeistert, weil die Firma einfach saugute Produkte macht. Meine Packtaschen von 1995 habe ich immer noch.


----------



## Datenwurm (27. April 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zwar etwas spät dran, aber den Deuter TransAlpine würde ich nie wieder kaufen. Zumindest nicht für Transalp-Touren. Ich verwende meinen jetzt zum Wandern, dafür ist er ok.
> 
> *Ich kann Rucksäcke mit Regenhüllen einfach nicht ausstehen. Denn die schützt allenfalls vor Spritzwasser und man muss trotzdem noch den Inhalt in Plastiktüten wickeln. Das ist Pfusch und nicht das, was ich von einem Rucksack erwarte.
> *
> ...



In Bayern scheint hier ja komisches Wetter zu haben - hier in Thüringen und überall wo ich mit Deuter sowie Camelback Rucksäcken war haben die mehr als Spritzwasser abgehalten - auch ohne die integrierte Regenhülle drüberzuziehen.

Aber wie du in 3 Tagen einen Rucksach auf ner AlpenX getestet hast finde ich doch merkwürdig. Möglichweise zu stolz auf ein neues, so teures Produkt?


----------



## urmel511 (27. April 2012)

Ortlieb MountainX 31 und Deuter Trans Alpin, das ist ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen beim schlappen Preisunterschied von 130  dazwischen.

Und mein Deuter Trans Alpin hat auch schon Regengüsse ohne Regenhülle geschafft und der Inhalt war noch trocken ... Bayern scheint echt ein anderes Universum zu sein


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Mai 2012)

Der MountainX 31 spielt in der Tat in jeder Hinsicht in einer anderen Liga, auch preislich und wäre mir als Student einfach zu teuer.

Ich hab mir einen Ortlieb Flight 27L für seiner Zeit knapp 100 Euro geholt und finde den für mich perfekt. Finde es auch gut, dass diese Firma noch selbst hier produziert statt in Fernost.

Übrigens weiss ich net wo ihr beiden eure Alpenüberquerungen so fahrt, aber ich bin das letzte Mal im Zillertal bis auf die Unterhose naß geworden.
Die Kleidung der Mitfahrer in den normalen Rucksäcken, auch dabei Deuter mit Regenhülle, war völlig durchnässt. Der Flight ist derart wasser- und sogar luftdicht, man kann ihn im Wasser als Auftriebhilfe nutzen.
Für mich der perfekte Rucksack, allerdings fahre ich auch keine 8+ Tage Alpenüberquerungen mit Schlafsack etc.
Ich versteh auch Leute nicht, die 2000+ Euro für ihr MTB ausgeben, dann aber beim Rucksack für eine Alpenüberquerung sparen und sich nichtmal eine wirklich wasserdichte Variante leisten.


----------



## cimgott (1. Mai 2012)

Nun wenn man den Regenüberzug richtig drauf hat, übersteht der Trans Alpin auch einen halben Tag im strömenden Regen!

Meist war bei mir immer nur ganz unten etwas Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen, aber der Inhalt ist mir bisher noch nicht abgesoffen!


----------



## sub-xero (2. Mai 2012)

Der Ortlieb MountainX 31 kostet derzeit 220 EUR. Das ist in der Tat viel Geld für einen Rucksack. Den hat man dann allerdings für immer.

Nach einer Tagestour im strömenden Regen ist mir der Deuter TransAlpine trotz Regenhülle am Rücken und am Boden durchgeweicht, der Inhalt war nass. Ein Tag Regen kann halt bei einem Alpencross schon mal vorkommen. Davon abgesehen war die Klett-Befestigung von der Regenhülle Pfusch, anders kann man das leider nicht nennen.

Wenn man dann noch die Features vom MountainX 31 ansieht (besonders die Aufteilung in 2 Hauptabteile und die vielen nützlichen Fächer), sieht man, dass andere Rucksäcke einfach nicht mithalten können. Deshalb ist mir der Ortlieb-Rucksack das Geld wert. Das muss allerdings jeder für sich entscheiden. Dafür ist ja ein Forum da, dass man unterschiedliche Meinungen zu hören bekommt.


----------



## Biker2you (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

an die leute die den Trans Alpine 32 EL haben, könnt ihr mir sagen wie groß das größte fach von den Abmessungen her LxBxH (als eckig gemessen) ist.


----------

